# rooster vs cat (in good way)



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

this is funny,rooster looks like my girl powder puff and funny thing is this rooster name is puff (big grin)


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

That's cute, one of my silkie hens do that to my dog


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That is so cute! See they all can get along! My rooster would come in the house with my cats and they never hurt each other!


----------

